# An excellent video by Richard Bennett



## dudley (Apr 2, 2010)

Former Roman Catholic Priest turned Calvinist, Richard Bennett, has posted an excellent video on the
latest scandals in the RCC. 

[video=youtube;6nta5wof29I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nta5wof29I[/video] - Cached


----------



## Grafted In (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. I had the pleasure of spending a day with Richard Bennett about 6 years ago and I consider that day to have been one of the first links in a long chain of events that God used to bring me out of the theological malaise of modern American Christianity and into an understanding of the doctrines of grace and the reformed faith. I praise the Lord for Richard Bennett. 

His heart breaks for Roman Catholics and most of the material that he has published is very helpful if you have friends and family trapped in the Roman church.


----------

